# Why so quickly, Zippy?



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Zippy was the best fish ever. She lived in a sorority and died too young. I got her only a month ago. It happened so fast, Columnaris is never a good disease. I'm sorry I didn't catch it in time. The only comfort I take in your death was it was peaceful. Your stress stripes vanished hours before death. You will never be forgotten. Thank you for adding to my underwater rainbow, Zippy. 

~Alissa. :sob:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, you gave her a good home it sounds like though.


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

Awww...she was so pretty.


----------



## MissMoneyPenny (Oct 30, 2010)

Such a pretty girl! Sorry for your loss


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks. :/ She was beautiful... She was sometimes, green, or blue and had red in her tail. huh... I miss her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a pretty girl.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

:/ Thanks. She was awesome, but I have to move on now. huh... :-?


----------

